# Is it time to change my line?



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

My 10 Offshore Reels have 50 and 30 # mono, 4 have braid backing, that is two years old. My tackle is stored in a climate controlled closet and they have made 8 trips in two years. I carefully repack the line on the reels at the end of each trip. They have caught fish, but nothing to really test the line except 1 which I changed. 

If the line is not milky, does not kink is it still good for another season?
I used to change it annually when my storage was in a garage without climate control, but now that it is climate controlled I wonder if I can go a little longer between line changes since I only make a few offshore trips a year. Thanks!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Tie an overhand knot in the mono and try to break it. If it's dry rotted it will break fairly easily. If it doesn't, your line (mono) should be ok. As far as the braid goes, it will be strong until the end of time. Spectra and dyneema based lines will not dry rot or break down from UV Rays.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris V, Thanks! Also a big Thanks for your valuable contribution to the Forum and the Sport of Fishing!! Tight Lines


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a different opinion. Mono is nylon and lasts for years if not used. I bought several huge spools and so some is years old without even being put on a reel. However, nylon will stretch and lose strength. Therefore, if you catch a big fish or otherwise stress the line, cut off the affected portion and discard it. 

Braided line is braided polyethylene. I have had several incidents where decent fish have been lost due to braid which seems rotten. It seems the color is a good indication. If the color is faded, the line is no good. 

Some people change their lines a lot. I guess I am both cheap and lazy. However, chop off any portion which is compromised, and by all means test the line.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Most popular braids do not rot. Some if the tests on dyneema and spectra fibers have shown astonishing resistance to breakdown from moisture, dryness, heat, UV Rays, etc. and will no doubt last far longer than nylon monofilament. I have owned spectra and dyneema based lines that have lasted over 10yrs without losing strength. The reason these lines fade is due to the fact that these fibers will not hold dyes and must be soaked for prolonged periods or coated to retain color for any amount of time. The color will fade over time, but you can take the faded line and do simple strength tests against new braid and see similar results. I do this often for customers who wonder whether they should spend 80.00 on new braid. More often than not they do not need the new line. I ruin a sale, but my customer saves money.

I don't know how your opinion of nylon was "different" from mine considering it went a different direction. I agree that when stored properly, nylon will last quite some time, but with shorter top shots that are being affected by moisture and temperature changes often, these sections should be replaced at any sign of weakness. The test I referenced to him is what I do with any line that comes into our shop that appears old. I have spooled countless miles of line for customers as well as my own reels and have done as much research on the matter as I can to ensure that My personal choices on line and the suggestions I make for others is the best choice I can make.

The best part though? Anybody is free to fish with that they want to fish with.


----------

